

Ask HN: What is the best customer service experience you've received? - neilsharma

For a startup or a large company, what did they do that wowed you?
======
xkcd-sucks
Thorlabs-- they ship quickly, include food with the order, replace things
quickly without hassle, provide lots of documentation+software sources without
hassle, it's always easy to talk to a human with decision making ability, etc.
I've never had a suboptimal experience with them. When I broke four $20000
machines in a month, sequentially, while using them "technically" in spec, I
got four overnight RMAs and eventually a better/cheaper replacement. I met the
CEO at a conference and he knew my name as a result of this incident. In
general I don't do brand loyalty, but I fucking love thorlabs.

~~~
neilsharma
That's a great story.

"In general I don't do brand loyalty, but I fucking love thorlabs." \- I think
that sentiment is representative of the vast majority of companies. Brand
loyalty is earned when companies go above and beyond to help you, when human
attention is thrown at you.

